# Financement Apple 4 fois sans frais



## MarineZilis (26 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voilà ma question : Certains d'entres vous ont-ils déjà acheté un iPhone en magasin Apple Store avec le 4 fois sans frais ? 

Pouvez-vous me dire comment cela fonctionne. Il me semble qu'il faut prendre rendez vous avec eux. C'est la seule chose que je sais  

Merci !


----------



## gigab (9 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Je l'ai fait pour mon iPhone 6. 
En effet c'est mieux de prendre rendez-vous dans la mesure où le vendeur pourra s'occuper de toi ... surtout en cas d'affluence. 

Ce n'est toutefois pas une obligation je l'ai fait sans rendez-vous 

Après pour les modalités, j'avais bien sûr ma CB bmais aussi pris avec moi mes 3 derniers bulletins de salaire, un justificatif de domicile de moins de trois mois, ma CNI.. 

Je ne me souviens pas en revanche si tout m'a servi lol ..

Du côté d'Apple tu vas avoir des documents à signer (le crédit sans frais). Vérifie bien le taux de 0% !!
Et un premier versement à effectuer. 

Voilà c'est assez simple en fait


----------

